# homelite manuals



## minnunderground (Jan 4, 2005)

i need a manual for a homelite 25cc string trimmer can anybody email me one or give me link to one??? Thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If you just need "exploded" views for part you might be able to find them at http://www.ordertree.com


----------



## cjolson140 (May 6, 2005)

*String trimmer fuel ratio*

I have a st-185 string trimmer 17" cut that I lost the manual for and the stikers are all scratched off. I searched the web for the problem but I cant find any information on my problem: The fuel/oil ratio. It runs great (at least it did last summer - sat in garage over the winter with the gas tank bone dry) but I cant seem to remember the ratio. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

The fuel ratio for most Homelites is 32:1


----------



## Claydog (Jul 25, 2006)

The older HomeLite Engines have a gas ratio mix of 32:1, but the newer ones are mixed 50:1. I have a homelite weedeater that is about 10 years old and it is 50:1. I also have a 1 year old homelite chainsaw that is 50:1. I inherited an old homelite super xl automatic chainsaw that is about 33-34 years old and it is indeed a 32:1 mix. Just wanted to clarify


----------



## culleneldridge (Sep 28, 2009)

*also need a manual*

i have an older HOMELITE weed eater SX 135 Bandit and was wondering where to find a manual


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

culleneldridge said:


> i have an older HOMELITE weed eater SX 135 Bandit and was wondering where to find a manual


you need a parts list manuel or a repair manuel ?>


----------



## Dave_55 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi, go to manualsonline.com you might find it there.I found the original manual for my Homelite ST-185 and downloaded the manual for free,good luck.


----------

